# How did Sauron and the Nazgul die?



## SpencerC18 (Aug 27, 2002)

All I know is none of them were ever heard from again after the ring was destroyed. What exactly happened?


----------



## Beorn (Aug 27, 2002)

When the One Ring was destroyed, Sauron was destroyed because a lot, if not most, of his power was in the One Ring. The only way the Ringwraiths were kept alive was because their rings were made with Sauron's evil in them. So, the rings became useless (as did Narya, Nenya, and Vilya, the untainted rings) towards keeping the Ringwraiths in the living worlds.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 28, 2002)

Wan't all evil destroyed after the ring was destroyed???


----------



## Beorn (Aug 28, 2002)

All evil that Sauron created with the help of the One Ring was destroyed.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Aug 28, 2002)

Evil will always exist in Middle Earth.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 28, 2002)

From the Silmarillion:


> Yet the lies that Melkor, the Mighty and Accursed, Morgoth Bauglir, the Power of Terror and Hate, sowed in the hearts of Elves and Men are a seed that does not die and cannot be destroyed; and ever and anon it sprouts anew, and will bear dark fruit even unto the latest days.


----------

